# Another shot pulling thread - 15seconds



## LouisQ (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey there, new to the forum and in hope/need of some advice.

I recently moved from an espresso pure to the classic. First thing I did was to remove the pressurised basket and put a regular double in the pf. Now I cannot get a good 20+ shot, it is around 10-15 max and the crema is inconsistent. I have tried experimenting with different grinds and Tamps but I can't help but feel I am putting far more than 30 lbs in. The grind is like talc but I can't choke the machine and i am getting grinds in the bottoms of the coffee. Could the quality of the basket be the problem? It seems to go through it even on more corse settings.

The beans are fresh and the grinder seems to do a great job on consistent and fine grinding even though it is a Krups gvx2.

Any help is much appreciated,

Louis


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The GVX2 is acceptable for French press, Clever Coffee Dripper, Aeropress & I have even had surprisingly passable results with a V60 style pour over...but for espresso, without the pressurised basket, you may be pushing it? The Krups makes a lot of fine powder at pretty well any setting, these undissolved particles are probably what is getting into your cup.

What dose of grinds are you using, do you have scope to get a little more in the basket, maybe up to 16g? (Whilst you save up for a more espresso-centric electric grinder, or a good hand grinder like the Hario/Porlex).


----------



## LouisQ (Nov 19, 2012)

I compared the grind to that done for me at my local independent on an expensive conical grinder and could not pick out any differences which is why I assumed it to be capable! Haven't owned it long so will be disappointed to go buy another. Nonetheless I see it as entirely feasible that the grinder is the cause although I couldn't make it choke on a very fine grind from the independent again? Confusing stuff


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the grinder is at fault. Krups for decent espresso = not likely.

Pre-ground from anywhere hasnt been dialled in for your machine with a particular dose, hence why it wont choke it - perhaps you could try stuffing an overdose into the basket for increased resistance, dont expect the result to be drinkable tho.

The answer here is to obtain a quality dedicated espresso grinder and leave the Krups for brewing coffee. Espresso requires minute changes to grind to account for different beans, doses, humidity, age of beans post roasting etc,


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, it's the grinder.

No one believes it until they experienced it for themselves, but you really need to tune the grind to the machine. This is not folklore, just the truth. Pre-ground and cheap grinders just don't do it. Iberital MC2, as I'm sure you've heard already, is the entry-level grinder for espresso and it does an excellent job.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Grinder... buy one!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely the grinder as I bought one of these exact ones to save a few pounds and the grind is all wrong for espresso. I had plenty of time to lament my purchase while I saved up for an Iberatal MC2 upon which all of my woes disappeared. Lesson I learned - spend cheap, spend twice.

I now use the Krups to grind spices, it does an excellent job at that.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Buy this, http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7838-Mahlkonig-Vario problem solved


----------

